
Graph of Amazon Web Services bandwidth versus Amazon.com - michael_nielsen
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/05/lots-of-bits.html
======
ojbyrne
No vertical scale seems kinda chart-junky. The point is obvious, but lack of a
scale (even just something to indicate that it's linear and with a lower limit
of 0) casts some doubt on the point its trying to prove.

------
prakash
How does Amazon define _"bandwidth consumed by global amazon sites"_?. Is this
entire traffic from amazon's data center? Have they included content they pus
via a CDN?

